

Ask HN: what books do you recommend from Google's public domain books? - toisanji

I just bought a sony ebook reader and I would like to read some good (and free) hacker and entrepreneurial related books from Google's public domain books.  What books does everyone recommend?
======
ScottWhigham
Is Melville's Typee or Omoo on the list? I've just finished reading both and
they are so fun.

------
Nogwater
Alice's adventures in wonderland By Lewis Carroll

